# which web browser do you use?



## KittenKoder (Oct 5, 2008)

Which web browser is the most popular here. Which one do you use most frequently and why?


----------



## Shattered (Oct 5, 2008)

Firefox.

Cuz it doesn't suck as bad as the rest.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 5, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Firefox.
> 
> Cuz it doesn't suck as bad as the rest.



I agree ... IE is slow and NN isn't compatible with much. Most of the others are based on the Firefox renderer anyway, why not just go to the source.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 5, 2008)

I used to use firefox before IE had tabs now I use IE7 pro.

I've been messing around with a browser called space time it's pretty cool especially the search function but it is  little slow and awkward for my routine surfing.

Interesting Web Browsers You Have Never Heard Of | Developer's Toolbox | Smashing Magazine

SpaceTime


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 5, 2008)

Safari for me... 

Why?  I have it all set up, it works fine, and I'm basically lazy.

-Joe


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Oct 6, 2008)

Opera


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 6, 2008)

Opera preferred.  Firefox at times.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought Opera used the Firefox rendering.


----------



## Jon (Oct 11, 2008)

Google Chrome > all


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

KittenKoder said:


> I thought Opera used the Firefox rendering.



You'd know far more about than I do but since it's a different - hey maybe in name only! - browser, I voted "Other".

Good browser too.  Heck I even paid for the licence when it first came out on Windows years ago.  Now it's free and available for Linux I'm very happy with it.


----------



## straightNnarrow (Oct 11, 2008)

IE mostly, Firefox for sites I want more security, Opera for special sites.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 11, 2008)

KittenKoder said:


> Which web browser is the most popular here. Which one do you use most frequently and why?


Internet Explorer just because I guess. It was on here when I got the laptop so I kept it on here and it works fine to me.


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Oct 29, 2008)

I wonder if "other" constitutes for a majority using Google Chrome perhaps?


----------



## kakarothusain (Apr 30, 2009)

I only use google chrome and i found that it is the best web browser for me both in terms of speed and reliability and i hate using internet explorer since it is very slow.


----------



## garyd (May 9, 2009)

Using the current IE. Much prefer firefox but this is my wife's computer and until I replace the one I had that Crashed I'm stuck with here browser because she hates having other browsers on her computer.


----------



## C-101 (May 16, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Which web browser is the most popular here. Which one do you use most frequently and why?


Firefox.

The autamatik spel chek is very helpfull.


----------



## WillowTree (May 16, 2009)

Luissa said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Which web browser is the most popular here. Which one do you use most frequently and why?
> ...





That's what I thought too until I tried FireFox!


----------



## JBeukema (May 16, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> I agree ... IE is slow and NN isn't compatible with much. Most of the others are based on the Firefox renderer anyway, why not just go to the source.



NN is (or was) owned by Mozilla. NN was ended and split into two main forks: seamonkey and Firefox



KittenKoder said:


> I thought Opera used the Firefox rendering.



FF got a lot of ideas from Opera, including tabs



garyd said:


> Using the current IE. Much prefer firefox but this is my wife's computer and until I replace the one I had that Crashed I'm stuck with here browser because she hates having other browsers on her computer.


Got a flash drive?


----------



## Cigar Man (May 23, 2009)

Safari


----------



## jgbkab (May 23, 2009)

I use firefox because of the occasional IE has encountered an unrecoverable error message. Never had any problems with firefox. I do use Opera Mini on my cell.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 23, 2009)

Loving the Firefox.


----------



## ChiHawk89 (May 25, 2009)

I currently use Firefox.

Chrome has peaked my interest, so I'll probably check it out soon.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 25, 2009)

ChiHawk89 said:


> I currently use Firefox.
> 
> Chrome has peaked my interest, so I'll probably check it out soon.



They're writing Chrome to compete only with IE, bringing in the functionality of Firefox in Linux to Windoze. In Linux Firefox can do a LOT more, and IE will never be able to catch up, while Mozilla doesn't bother writing the same functionality into Firefox, too much effort to invest. In Gnome (Linux desktop) Firefox is surprisingly more functional than in Windoze.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (May 26, 2009)

Chrome is fine if you don't mind it sending tracking information about you to google every so often.

My primary browser is firefox. I have a ton of add-ons, not the least handy of which is CoolPreviews which displays whatever link you hover on, in a little inner window for viewing links without having to click.

I use IE only when needing to check my sites after changes.... I use safari for the same thing.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 26, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Chrome is fine if you don't mind it sending tracking information about you to google every so often.
> 
> My primary browser is firefox. I have a ton of add-ons, not the least handy of which is CoolPreviews which displays whatever link you hover on, in a little inner window for viewing links without having to click.
> 
> I use IE only when needing to check my sites after changes.... I use safari for the same thing.



IE does that info transmission to, and in Vista I don't think you can block it, I found a way in XP though. Google though uses it only to help their search engine pick sites more in your interests, which they do every time you use the search engine to, but with the search through other browsers they do it if you are logged into an account or track via IP address. It's "in the algorithm" ... remember?

Firefox ... it just rocks in so many levels. Do you run Vista? If so, does it let you "rip" tabs like in Gnome? I know it didn't work so well in XP and lost a few tabs that way, but haven't tried in Vista.


----------



## JBeukema (May 26, 2009)

Noone said Songbird?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (May 26, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Chrome is fine if you don't mind it sending tracking information about you to google every so often.
> ...


They SAY that's all they track....It's come into some question lately. And yeah,some of the tracking they do with chrome, you cannot turn off. They call it "involuntary" tracking...





> Firefox ... it just rocks in so many levels. Do you run Vista? If so, does it let you "rip" tabs like in Gnome? I know it didn't work so well in XP and lost a few tabs that way, but haven't tried in Vista.


I wouldn't have vista to save my ass.


----------



## RodISHI (May 26, 2009)

Put foxfire on here the other day. I'm liking it. It has a faster load than IE which is nice because we have a slower connection here.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (May 26, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Put foxfire on here the other day. I'm liking it. It has a faster load than IE which is nice because we have a slower connection here.


Get'cha some of the slick add-ons, especially AdBlockPlus and the EasyList USA filter to go with it, which is updated constantly... Get Cooliris for a wonderful 3-D image and video search engine... Get CoolPreviews you'll love that for checking links without having to click on them... Ghostery, which notifies you about the invisible web elements contained in pages you're viewing, including web bugs, javascript libraries, counters, trackers, etc. and if you REALLY want a cool gadget, get TV-Fox which gives you hundreds of free TV channels around the world to watch right there on your computer.

Firefox has dozens of other add-ons, to find these I'm talking about and many more go tools>Add-ons in firefox.


----------



## Oddball (May 26, 2009)

Firefox....Many thanks to the Pink Paladin!!


----------



## jgbkab (May 26, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Put foxfire on here the other day. I'm liking it. It has a faster load than IE which is nice because we have a slower connection here.
> ...



I use Firefox and when I use add-ons they slow down my computer and heat up my processor.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (May 26, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Never had any such issue.

The only one that COULD do that is Cooliris.


----------



## Oddball (May 26, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> I use Firefox and when I use add-ons they slow down my computer and heat up my processor.



Wow....It sped mine up, and I'm still using a hot-rodded boat anchor Thinkpad with a Pentium III.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (May 26, 2009)

Dude said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > I use Firefox and when I use add-ons they slow down my computer and heat up my processor.
> ...


AdBlock WILL speed your browsing up. Because all the leech-assed garbage coming from most sites by way of the ads are all gone! Most folks are blissfully unaware of the amount of your computer's resources advertisements leech away.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 26, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



In Windoze it's probably because they have to use their own API since the functionality of Windoze is very low level, their widgets are either their way or no way, so Firefox (and many other programmers) have had to write their own, which increases the processor load, however it should only do that for the multimedia ones, all the others are just scripts.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 26, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > jgbkab said:
> ...



I use NoScript, it works on all of it and Javascript, as well as blocking cookies unless you white list a site.


----------



## jgbkab (May 26, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



Oh ok. I think that I'm going to go ahead and just dual boot Vista and Ubuntu. I just got a new one and never got around to it.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (May 26, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


I use both, have them both fine tuned.

BTW if any ad is trying to run any application, such as Java, it's blocked by AdBlock anyway.


----------



## William Joyce (May 28, 2009)

Safari.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (May 29, 2009)

William Joyce said:


> Safari.


Mac should make firefox its default browser. Safari just isn't a very good browser and I'm yet to meet a Mac user that likes it.


----------



## editec (May 29, 2009)

IE and Foxfire.

Depends on what I'm doing.


----------



## RodISHI (May 29, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Put foxfire on here the other day. I'm liking it. It has a faster load than IE which is nice because we have a slower connection here.
> ...


I got these add-ons and video downloader. Cool stuff. I'll be playing with these until I get them all checked out and then go see what else is available. Have not tried out Cooliris yet. I'll scope it this evening and look at Ghostery. I have a 5 GB limitation every month so I'll have to pass on watching tv for now. If I manage to go over the the limit the bill is outrageous. Using Firefox it does not seem to be adding to that usage as fast as IE has in the past on watching a few videos thus far.


----------



## Steve Jobs (Jun 5, 2009)

Firefox default, Safari occasionally. Google Chrome is...I dunno, _meh._ Opera didn't do it for me. I've even sampled the exotic Konqueror (bundled with Fedora Linux KDE) and found it horrifically clunky. I use IE 8 ONLY to test my web pages (in a Windows 7 virtual machine.)

I thought Netscape was dead...?


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok I installed Firefox and have version 3.0.11 I do not see any spell check on it.  I've added only these adons:
Extensions:
Adblcok Plus 1.02
CoolPreviews 2.7.0522
DownloadHelper 4.4.1

The only other extension I see is Microsoft.NET Framework Assistant 1.0 in the list area for all extensions.

What other cool adons do you suggest, and please inform about spell check. Thanks


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2009)

I just installed the ImTranslator 3.2.8 is that the one I needed?


----------



## midcan5 (Jun 22, 2009)

Firefox, occasionally Opera or Chrome. IE for work as the bastards control the corporate boardroom.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 22, 2009)

Terry said:


> Ok I installed Firefox and have version 3.0.11 I do not see any spell check on it.  I've added only these adons:
> Extensions:
> Adblcok Plus 1.02
> CoolPreviews 2.7.0522
> ...


The spell check is there, you might have to "turn it on." To do so, highlight a word, then right click, choose "Check Spelling."

When it is working, mis-spelled words are underlined in red, ONLY in text entry boxes such as you use when writing a post.

Also, get TV-Fox if you wanna turn your computer into a digital TV with well over 400 free worldwide TV broadcasts!

On your AdBlockPlus, keep in mind it won't do much of anything until you install a filter. I chose EasyList USA and haven't seen any type of ad anywhere on the internet since.


----------



## YWN666 (Jun 22, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



You have a monthly usage limitation on internet access??  I've never heard of that.


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I installed Firefox and have version 3.0.11 I do not see any spell check on it.  I've added only these adons:
> ...


Oh yeah TV-FOX  good one, yes I installed the easylist USA filter.  If I want to allow a popup for one site all the time How do I do that?  I see the words in red now too.  OH my GOSH.....my entire post is underlined in red now.


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I tried to open up on Fox-TV Channel XL USA and a box came up saying to click to add plugin.  But even clicking on the icon nothing happened....grrr I feel like such a newbie.


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2009)

IMAGE WAS TOO BIG..DELETED IT for JB.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 22, 2009)

Terry said:


> Well I tried to open up on Fox-TV Channel XL USA and a box came up saying to click to add plugin.  But even clicking on the icon nothing happened....grrr I feel like such a newbie.


Looks like your Firefox installation needs the shockwave flash plug-in. All the new FF installations do. Get it the same way you got the add-ons, and then will probably require restart of the FF program.

BTW I adblocked your massive image you hotlinked, another great advantage of AdBlock. You can easily block anything you don't want to see whether it be ads or even images!


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 22, 2009)

How to enable spell check in Firefox text forms - Simple Help

Using the spell checker

How to Make FireFox a Better Spell Checker

Firefox Dictionary & Spell Checker Hacks: Edit Misspelled Words, Merge with Word Dictionary - Digital Inspiration

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:3

The following are BETA

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11259

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/9207

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10097


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Well I tried to open up on Fox-TV Channel XL USA and a box came up saying to click to add plugin.  But even clicking on the icon nothing happened....grrr I feel like such a newbie.
> ...


Thanks MM just corrected with ad of flash.  I had it already and thought it transitioned to firefox but I guess not. *LOL*

Do I have to do the same for Java?


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 22, 2009)

Terry, you jackass


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 22, 2009)

BlogZilla Â» United States English Dictionary


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 22, 2009)

Terry said:


> Do I have to do the same for Java?


I believe so.

FF maintains its integrity and security partly by not sharing anything with IE or other browsers.


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> How to enable spell check in Firefox text forms - Simple Help
> 
> Using the spell checker
> 
> ...


Thanks JB I added the spellbound.  I like that feature.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 22, 2009)

Terry said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks JB I added the spellbound.  I like that feature.
> ...


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Do I have to do the same for Java?
> ...


Ok thanks MM, I'm having a few issues now with Firefox but not too worried about it now.  I want to feel more comfortable with it first.  Problem so far is sometimes THIS BOX to type in doesn't show up and when I copy a photobucket image link and then try to paste it here...it's not the same link but I think that could be with photobucket for I have to work with it a few more times to really figure it out.


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh one more thing I don't like so far with Firefox...when I minimize the screen, my quote button isn't there even a scroll bar isn't there (just showed up when I refreshed) .  What's up with that?


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Terry, you jackass


Ok this went way over my head what in the Sam hell are you talking aobut.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 22, 2009)

Terry said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



1) Fix the other image
2)What box?
3)What addons are installed?


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 22, 2009)

Terry said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Oh one more thing I don't like so far with Firefox...when I minimize the screen, my quote button isn't there even a scroll bar isn't there (just showed up when I refreshed) . What's up with that?
> ...


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...


1-I deleted it
2-The box at the bottom of the this page in the forum where you would type a message.  Sometimes it isn't there I have to click on advance or quote button to place my message
3-Adblock Plus, CoolPreviews, DownloadHelper, ImTranslator, Java Console, spellbound, TV-Fox, and Microsoft.NET Framework Assistant


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 22, 2009)

I've never had that problem, so I honestly don't know what to tell you


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 3, 2009)

I use Firefox. It is much faster than IE and more secure than IE. Since I switched to Linux, I don't have to worry about IE, or any of the other typical Windoze malware crap etc. Life is good.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 3, 2009)

Firefox is quick, but it also is a space hog due to the duplications that are stored.  Ever notice your software slowing down  even through you have screened it with the latest advances in hunting viruses?   That's because of the use of Firefox as it continues to collect data and store it in your system. 

 I scanned my system for duplicate files and found over 15000 sets of duplicate files stored.  When I removed the duplicate files that served no purpose in the vital operation of my daily tasks my HP advanced by 40% in the speed of prompting and downloads.  It was a time consuming process as each set of files had to be checked individually....until I  purchased a program that allowed  removal by the simple process of checking each line item in the file, and moving them into the recycle bin to make sure that nothing which was removed was of any vital importance.   After a few days of use and no hic-ups becomes apparent......the bin can be emptied.   I later found the best way to preform the task was to remove all the junk........and REBOOT the entire system.  Its takes about an hour and 1/2.....but the junk is removed and you begin all over.....just like the day you purchased your system.  It actually takes more time prompting the reboot program that came with the original window's package that you have told NORTON Security (which came with the system) to kiss your proverbial tail while you are removing this virus collecting Trojan horse from your system and replacing it with a real time virus protection system such a NOD or one of the superior  programs that do not steal information from you and then attempt to sell you more products to protect you from the "OTHER" supposed thieves on the net.

I swear by Firefox....after I have learned to manage it properly.  I clean the entire system about once a month.


----------



## Annie (Aug 3, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Which web browser is the most popular here. Which one do you use most frequently and why?



I've first Safari, second Firefox. It would have been reversed if for some reason months ago Firefox got a bug on my mac. Then I went Safari. No problems per se, but to see real estate listings had to have either Firefox or IE, so uploaded most recent Firefox.


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 3, 2009)

I mostly use Firefox, but I'm finding I like Google Chrome better in some ways and have been using it more lately.


----------



## Intense (Aug 3, 2009)

For here and grunt work I like IE. The 64 bit really messed up on PayPal big time so, I retired it. 
Firefox is good. Google chrome is good, though both had issues with my web site maintenance.
Opera is OK.

How about search? 
Google? 
Bing?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 3, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> I use Firefox. It is much faster than IE and more secure than IE. Since I switched to Linux, I don't have to worry about IE, or any of the other typical Windoze malware crap etc. Life is good.



Welcome new Linux fan ... isn't it sweet?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Aug 3, 2009)

Ralph said:


> my HP


HP as in, Hewlett Packard?

The rest of your post is just garbage, technogarble, by the way. So is your computer, if it's a Hewlett Packard.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 3, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> I mostly use Firefox, but I'm finding I like Google Chrome better in some ways and have been using it more lately.



I haven't been keeping up with Chrome's development like I should, been too busy with my newer hobby to deal with it. I have wanted to test it, but when I looked at the features, they're oddly the same FF has in Gnome desktop for Linux so I just lost interest.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 3, 2009)

Intense said:


> For here and grunt work I like IE. The 64 bit really messed up on PayPal big time so, I retired it.
> Firefox is good. Google chrome is good, though both had issues with my web site maintenance.
> Opera is OK.
> 
> ...



I won't touch MS products now except to test, and Bing failed the test. It's too much too late, like everything else they have released since Win95. Google is streamlined, uses basic HTML so is faster and resource lite, also has many options, while Google's algorithm does filter your results a little, Bing over does it. I don't need a computer to make my decisions for me, I just need a search engine.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 3, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Ralph said:
> 
> 
> > my HP
> ...



How LIBERAL and POMPOUS of you to inform me of such.....Mr. MOTO (master of the obvious)  Typical CHILD. If not in body..in mind.    Of course, one must be in vogue, and have a 5 thousand dollar MAC, the correct color, with all the whistles and bells ..., all paid for by MOMMY and DADDY?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Aug 4, 2009)

Ralph said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Ralph said:
> ...


Actually? Built my own computer, always have, with these same two hands that are slapping you around right now. Never, EVER bought one retail. And never have had nor ever will have a Mac.

If you have a HP it's garbage. Nothing personal you understand, it just is what it is.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 4, 2009)

Ralph said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Ralph said:
> ...



Mine was a 50 dollar junker I fixed up ... but even I agree with Midnight Marauder.

BTW, I am also a techie geek by trade because I couldn't work in my favorite job anymore due to a disability.


----------



## xsited1 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm currently using the Nintendo DSi Browser powered by Opera.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 4, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> I'm currently using the Nintendo DSi Browser powered by Opera.



Seriously? How well does it work?

I was thinking of buying a DS again, I like the game Nintendogs and it would be nice to have a pocket sized browser.


----------



## xsited1 (Aug 4, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently using the Nintendo DSi Browser powered by Opera.
> ...



When I'm using the Nintendo DSi!  Actually, the browser isn't too bad.  It's much better than the browser provided by the Sony PSP.  The only thing that bothers me about the DSi is that the Game Boy Advance card slot is no more.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 4, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



That does kind of suck. They were chatting about making it fully wi-fi capable without the need of a base system, did they actually do that?

Sheesh, now I wish I had kept up with video game systems more.


----------



## sitarro (Aug 4, 2009)

Ralph said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Ralph said:
> ...



$5,000 dollar MAC? Where do you find one of those, at a Windoze store?


----------



## xsited1 (Aug 4, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Yes.  The DSi is awesome.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Aug 4, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Ralph said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...


 Nice catch, I'd missed that one!

Those are the kinds of terms you get from someone who really does know _nothing_ about computers....


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 4, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Ralph said:
> ...



Which is what most Microsucks faithfulls are.


----------



## Dreamy (Aug 4, 2009)

Firefox.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Aug 5, 2009)

Firefox on Ubuntu - Gnome WM.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 5, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> Firefox on Ubuntu - Gnome WM.



Gnome is so much better than the Windoze API ... so many things you can do with it as a programmer, and Firefox uses all the capabilities. Ubuntu just rocks, bringing the best of Linux with the ease of use old Windoze use to have before they went psycho with it and the power of Gnome and KDE combined flawlessly.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Aug 5, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Firefox on Ubuntu - Gnome WM.
> ...



Totally agree! I just got a laptop for my daughter, who is joining us in our technology practice. I put Ubuntu 9.04 on it. She loves it! She spent yesterday learning Inkscape (vector graphics) GIMP (Image manipulation) and Joomla! CMS framework. There is so much support for learning these tools out there and the tools themselves just rock!


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 5, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



Gimp just rules ... as for vector graphics I like Synfig, though it takes a bit to get the hang of. For 3D I use Blender. I will be upgrading to 9.04 soon I think, after I check the configuration, my monitor is weird and rejected the 8.11 upgrade's Xorg and XServer auto config.


----------



## k2skier (Aug 18, 2009)

I have some proprietary business software only works on IE (7), I removed IE 8 on all my systems immediately after installing 8, YUCK. FF doesn't show much (if any) more speed for me but I use it once in a while. I too build my own systems so that plays enormously into speed...


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 18, 2009)

k2skier said:


> I have some proprietary business software only works on IE (7), I removed IE 8 on all my systems immediately after installing 8, YUCK. FF doesn't show much (if any) more speed for me but I use it once in a while. I too build my own systems so that plays enormously into speed...



Really the speed isn't the biggest issue between the two. When IE slowed (7 and 8) it kept clearing my keyboard buffer, so I wound up having to type *really* slow (I was using an old laptop at the time) ... that's why I made the original switch. FF doesn't clear the buffer, so I can type fast then just wait a minute for it to catch up when I am done.

There is a way to trick any software into thinking FF is IE, I don't remember how to do it off hand, but I can look it up again.Anything that IE can render as a webpage, so can FF. But if the software you are using is integrated directly into IE I don't think it will work.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Aug 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> k2skier said:
> 
> 
> > I have some proprietary business software only works on IE (7), I removed IE 8 on all my systems immediately after installing 8, YUCK. FF doesn't show much (if any) more speed for me but I use it once in a while. I too build my own systems so that plays enormously into speed...
> ...



There is an M$ addin for FF that does it.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 18, 2009)

What sucks about FF is the massive amounts of RAM it hogs up. But I've yet to find another browser (Flock aside) that does what I want.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Aug 18, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> What sucks about FF is the massive amounts of RAM it hogs up. But I've yet to find another browser (Flock aside) that does what I want.



Are you using FF on Windoze or Linux? 

What's your idea of a "massive" amount of RAM these days?


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 18, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > What sucks about FF is the massive amounts of RAM it hogs up. But I've yet to find another browser (Flock aside) that does what I want.
> ...




It's currently using ~194,955. When i have more than one tab open (I average 3-4 if I'm browsing and 20+ when looking stuff up).

Windoze XP Pro [well... it's supposed to be 'Media Center', but I removed that bullshit...], 32-bit.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Aug 18, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



I'm using Ubuntu 9.04, Gnome WM and FF.

With 3 tabs open I'm using 112 MB.

I recommend dropping the Windoze and switching to Open Source


----------



## Ravi (Aug 18, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


You could try this...I haven't, I'm waiting for KK to weigh in. 

Fix Firefox Memory Leak & Lower RAM Usage | Firefox Browser


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 18, 2009)

Ravi said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



I've applied several changes already  The default settings suck


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 18, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> Firefox on Ubuntu - Gnome WM.



I really like Ubuntu 9.04.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 18, 2009)

Best thing I ever did was wipe the hard drive, and install Ubuntu. It works like it should. And if I ever need to run a Windoze program, I still have that ability, although I don't plan on it.  Firefox runs faster in Linux than in Windoze. In my opinion, Linux is more secure than Windoze.  I don't have to worry about all the malware and spyware crap etc. I don't have to worry about defragging my hard drive.  My system is lean and mean. I am free to customize it any way I want. You can't do that with Windoze, without it being a big deal.  

Ubuntu is free.  If I ever have a need to get another laptop, I will get a laptop from System 76. I won't be paying for the OS and all the bloatware salaries built into it. 

Windows is akin to our government. They don't actually fix problems they create. They just put pretty bows on the problem, repackage it, and sell as new and improved. And people stare at the screen and say, "look at how pretty the new Windoze is mah."


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 18, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



Windoze uses more, since their widgets are extremely primitive they require more RAM just for the standard buttons, while Gnome desktops are better at memory and widget management so they use a lot less. I have my Firefox maxed out in Linux (all the perks and several tools) and only using 87 meg with one tab. Mostly some users just don't know how to maximize memory usage, or they never clear their cookies.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 18, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Best thing I ever did was wipe the hard drive, and install Ubuntu. It works like it should. And if I ever need to run a Windoze program, I still have that ability, although I don't plan on it.  Firefox runs faster in Linux than in Windoze. In my opinion, Linux is more secure than Windoze.  I don't have to worry about all the malware and spyware crap etc. I don't have to worry about defragging my hard drive.  My system is lean and mean. I am free to customize it any way I want. You can't do that with Windoze, without it being a big deal.
> 
> Ubuntu is free.  If I ever have a need to get another laptop, I will get a laptop from System 76. I won't be paying for the OS and all the bloatware salaries built into it.
> 
> Windows is akin to our government. They don't actually fix problems they create. They just put pretty bows on the problem, repackage it, and sell as new and improved. And people stare at the screen and say, "look at how pretty the new Windoze is mah."



I'll be upgrading to 9.04 soon ... putting it off really and still using 8.04 with updates. One huge benefit to Linux, aside from the fact that it is far more secure than Windoze (even with the best software), the updates actually overwrite their out of date ones instead of just installing new ones, so each update uses a lot less HD space. As for "how pretty the new Windoze is" ... they are trying to mimic things Gnome desktop has been doing for years already.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 18, 2009)

Chrome except on several sites that freeze it Samsclub credit  and EDU.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 18, 2009)

Does 'IETab' work on linux? Some retarded, cocksucking, motherfucking, ***** of programmers' pages don't display properly in firefox...


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 19, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Does 'IETab' work on linux? Some retarded, cocksucking, motherfucking, ***** of programmers' pages don't display properly in firefox...



WTF are you babbling about. I have not had any problem with any pages on any of the major programming sites. Anything IE 8 can render, Firefox 3 can as well ... but not everything that Firefox 2 can render will even show correctly in IE 8.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 19, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Chrome except on several sites that freeze it Samsclub credit  and EDU.



Chrome is experimental really, Google is just toying with the idea still. They are trying to bring the functionality of Firefox on Gnome to Windoze ... but as I said, the widgets for Windoze are sloppy and not nearly as versatile as Gnome or KDE. Gnome is still top of the line. One problem is that Microsucks doesn't like open source, and everything Google touches is open source ... eventually (typically starts off as just GNU then moves to open source once they get it working). Microsucks charges a fortune for full access to their API, since XP, and even with full access you can't do nearly as much as you can with Gnome.


----------



## GRX Dragon (Sep 2, 2009)

I only use Apple Safari and Google Chrome.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 2, 2009)

GRX Dragon said:


> I only use Apple Safari and Google Chrome.



Google Chrome was modeled after Firefox on Gnome, they are attempting to bring the functionality of Firefox in Gnome to Windoze to compete with IE. Good picks IMO.


----------

